# Cut bait?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

We had a SLOW night on the river last night. We were using cut bait (frozen skipjack), and discussing the best parts. Im a big fan of the belly sections, and will not use the tail or head. My buddy is very fond of the head. I can only remember catching turtle on heads. So, what is your favorite part, and will you use the head? Also, how often do you change bait? I change bait one every cast (I will only let it sit about a half hour in the water).


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

all parts work the same for me.

change once an hour


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sometimes Flathunter & I will fight over the Fresh Shad heads. One of us will cut the head off use it & tell the other "Hey I got you some fresh cut over here, I've even got it ready for you". Fresh HEADLESS Shad that is. It's sort of funny!!!

Anyways for what its worth, I think Fresh Shad has worked 10 times as well on the river vs Frozen Cut Skipjack.


----------

